# Identify a lathe toolpost with reverse dovetail?



## mike944 (Oct 30, 2017)

Hi everybody, i need help identifying a lathe toolpost.     compared to most of the common toolposts, the dovetail is reversed.   The male portion is in the toolholder, and the female half is the part on the lathe.

It's not the best toolpost.   Clamping toolholders requires an allen wrench, but when it's tight, it's really tight.    But, i already have it.    Saves me from buying another complete toolpost.   

I want to get some more toolholders for it.    Yes, i know i can probably make them, but i have other projects that i want to do, rather than making tools.

There's no markings on it to indicate manufacturer.     It's nicely black-oxided, so i suspect it's professionally-made, not shop made.

Anyone know who makes this?


----------



## Uglydog (Oct 30, 2017)

Does the tool holder use the large knurled screw to push up off of the compound?
How does it clamp? Looks like there it might tighten with a fastener off the other side of the post body.
I've no idea who might have made it. Sorry, just appreciating the design and its strengths and limitations. 

Daryl
MN


----------



## mike944 (Oct 30, 2017)

The knurled knob is for setting height.

I didn't get a photo of it, (it's on the opposite side) but it clamps using a regular allen screw to close the dovetail


----------



## Uglydog (Oct 30, 2017)

As suspected. 
Thank you.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Silverbullet (Oct 30, 2017)

Could be off an imported lathe, from Italy or Poland even German. Many of those lathes came with lots of extras, if you look at some tool sales in Europe they show every extra with them and it's loaded. By chance I watched a few and a milling machine had rotary table, dividing head , vise hold downs. Everything


----------



## mike944 (Oct 30, 2017)

Good idea, but no dice.

It's a "Lathemaster", I'm pretty sure it's from the far east, not Europe.    Photos i found online show a turret toolpost.  not what i have.


----------



## bfd (Oct 30, 2017)

I used a similar holder when employed at the long beach naval shipyard it was called a kirklie block still see them on ebay  made a set for my small lathe at one time bill


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 30, 2017)

I think there is a good chance that it is shop made.


----------



## rzbill (Oct 30, 2017)

The design is identical to the QCTP system sold by Harbor Freight for their 7x lathes.


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 30, 2017)

What size lathe is it? It just might be the HF tool holder.
https://www.harborfreight.com/quick-change-tool-post-set-for-mini-lathe-42806.html


----------



## brino (Oct 30, 2017)

...and the "Busy Bee Tools" version:
https://www.busybeetools.com/products/tool-post-quick-change-for-mini-lathe.html



-brino


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 30, 2017)

Lathemaster  Also sold a tool post like that. HF doesn't sale extra's . And lathemaster is no more. Not what you wanted to hear, I know.


----------



## mike944 (Oct 31, 2017)

Thanks for helping identify it!!

Interesting that it's a HF toolpost.    It's better quality than i would have expected from HF.   it can be a pain to get holders in and out, and clamping requires tools, but it's rigid and holds tools accurately.

But, doesn't look like i can buy replacement toolholders.   Hmmm.


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 31, 2017)

You might be in luck.  Part #015 is like the holder in your pic.   part #019 is the 1/2" boring bar holder.
http://www.grizzly.com/products/Qui...167?utm_campaign=zPage&utm_source=grizzly.com
http://www.grizzly.com/products/t10167/parts


----------



## Downunder Bob (May 4, 2018)

bfd said:


> I used a similar holder when employed at the long beach naval shipyard it was called a kirklie block still see them on ebay  made a set for my small lathe at one time bill


 Yes I have seen them on eBay from time to time.


----------

